# Finally...Wheels are On



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

It's been a pain in the butt getting the mods done to my van, including finally getting the wheels mounted. At first -to me- it looks a little 'ghetto', but I am OK with them now. Overall, I am pleased with the outcome.

I also included a picture of the OEM trailer hitch that I installed. Again, another huge PITA, but I love how it is tucked away underneath and almost completely hidden. The install is exceptionally clean. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

I think it looks outstanding. I might have painted them black instead of color-matching them... but they still look amazing.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Ondaora20 said:


>


Slap a GLI badge on that thing, I think it looks amazing at this angle.  The front just doesn't do the same for me, maybe it's the chrome mirrors and/or the grille. Still looks good though. :thumbup: What's next on the list? opcorn:


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks GREAT..... Good Job !!! :thumbup:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Air brake?*

What did it cost to make the Yield sign/air brake and to mount it to the roof rack? I like it, kind of like a Chaparral. But I do like the wheels also, looks great. Now, how to lower your brand new van. What brand is the hitch? Or is it stock? Yeah, I see you wrote it is OEM.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

The teaser shots the other week of the finished wheels, I was unsure on how it would look. I must say, it looks DAMN good! 

Could you please do us all a favor and document the specs in this thread or maybe in the Official DIY/FAQ thread, (Wheel size and offset, Wheel Spacer (sizes and part number if possible and place you got them), what they came off of, etc etc and what ever else it took to get them on the van, all the details. It's just nice to know what all is involved with getting a different offset wheel to fit on the vans. I know its a lot to ask but it could help us all out down the road.

Again, it looks really good, not too Ghetto at all.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

LOOKS AWESOME!!!!

So sporty, I really dig the outcome. Well Done!


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good! Did you have any issues with the TPMS error light when you installed the new wheels?


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all of the positive feedback. Now to answer some of the questions and comments:



> micah360
> I think it looks outstanding. I might have painted them black instead of color-matching them... but they still look amazing.


We had quite the discussion over this issue. I felt the black would have looked to severe, so I took the chance with the red.



> Slap a GLI badge on that thing, I think it looks amazing at this angle. The front just doesn't do the same for me, maybe it's the chrome mirrors and/or the grille. Still looks good though. What's next on the list?


I dislike the chrome mirrors and door handles immensely. I wish they had been kept the body color like the highline version in Canada. What's next? I am thinking about having the high beam
headlights and the fog lights converted to HID. I am actually going to talk to someone tomorrow morning about it. And I have the fake wood on the dash and door panels, which I absolutely abhor. Need to figure out how to change it to the aluminum look or a piano black look. Other than that, the mod list is complete.



> Could you please do us all a favor and document the specs in this thread or maybe in the Official DIY/FAQ thread, (Wheel size and offset, Wheel Spacer (sizes and part number if possible and place you got them), what they came off of, etc etc and what ever else it took to get them on the van, all the details. It's just nice to know what all is involved with getting a different offset wheel to fit on the vans. I know its a lot to ask but it could help us all out down the road.


Below is the name of the business that made the adaptors and the information they needed to make them. They are a work of art...beautifully made. 

Fred Goeske
Design Deluxe
21300 Deering court
Canoga Park, CA 91304
Voice (818)992.5700
Fax (818)337.2471
www.wheeladapter.com 


Front Set Rear Set 

Width 20 mm 30 mm

Bolt Pattern 5 x 127 5 x 127

Hub Centric Yes Yes

Wheel Centric Yes Yes

Center Hub Diameter 71.5 mm 71.5 mm

Wheel Center Bore 71.5 mm 71.5 mm

Hub Lip Protrusion* 7.94mm 7.94mm

Stud Protrusion* 28.58mm 28.58mm 

Stud Diameter 12 mm 12 mm

Stud Tread Pitch 1.5 1.5 



*From the Face of the Disc 

KEEP IN MIND: I used a 30 mm spacer for the rear, and the wheels are flush with the body, but looking at it from the rear, you can see the wheel does not line up very well with the mudflap.










I am seriously considering going with a 20mm rear adaptor instead, but no decision has been made yet.



> showtz
> Looks good! Did you have any issues with the TPMS error light when you installed the new wheels?


I had to purchase a whole new set of TPM Sensors, so I had no issues. Wheels went on and the system picked it up immediately.

As for the wheels, they are off the Chrysler Pacifica. Go to www.wheelcollision.com and look up the Pacifica on their wheel catalog. It has an offset of 51mm, which required the adaptors. And the minimum width these people will make an adaptror is 20 mm, which is 9 mm larger than what I needed to achieve the proper offset of 40 mm.

Hope all of this helps.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

About the chrome mirrors and wood trim: you can wrap them with vinyl car wrap. If you look at the Mod #7 carbon fiber trim thread, you can see what the vinyl wrap looks like, in my case carbon fiber, but there are over a hundred colors available, including brushed aluminum. My mirror caps are white, and I covered them in black carbon fiber, but didn't use an adhesion promoter made by 3M, and will have to do them over, so they're still white in the photos.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

*nice wheels*

Great job with the wheels! I have a '10 SEL in P.red and the tires are needing replacement soon. I appreciate the pics and specs that you shared. Do you mind sharing the cost of this mod? I'm sure other Routan owners would like to know the investment for improving their wheel/tire packages as well.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Ondaora20 said:


> And I have the fake wood on the dash and door panels, which I absolutely abhor. Need to figure out how to change it to the aluminum look or a piano black look.


I seem to recall someone on here with an '09 or '10 wanting wood grain instead of the aluminum, maybe you can work out a trade if they aren't to hard to swap. (Sorry, typing one handed at the moment and to lazy to search for the guy. G/L) :thumbup:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Bravo !


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

> VWroutanvanman
> About the chrome mirrors and wood trim: you can wrap them with vinyl car wrap.


Can you point me to your source? I would like to check it out. It sounds like you have my answer.



> 09Routan
> nice wheels
> 
> Great job with the wheels! I have a '10 SEL in P.red and the tires are needing replacement soon. I appreciate the pics and specs that you shared. Do you mind sharing the cost of this mod? I'm sure other Routan owners would like to know the investment for improving their wheel/tire packages as well.


The adaptors were $360.00 shipped.

The wheels are H2369 Pacifica Touring: $225.00/Wheel refinished as you see them. Wheelcollision.com

The tires are from the TireRack. 

Firestone Firehawk Wide Oval Indy 500 (Ultra High Performance Summer)
8.7 Reviewer's Avg. Rating:
Size: 245/50R19
Sidewall Style: Blackwall
Serv. Desc: 105W
Load Range: XL
UTQG: 320 A APrice: $175.00 (each)
Estimated Availability: In Stock

Set of 4: $700.00

Total Cost: $1,960.00 + Tax (If Any) and S&H.

Whoops...forgot the McGard Spline Drive Lug Nuts. Got them at Amazon.com. Look it up on McGard's Web Site under Chrysler Town & Country.

Chrome - SplineDrive (Cone Seat)
Contains SplineDrive lug nuts, Installation Tool, Tuner wheel locks, key, chrome valve stems, & storage pouch 

Item #65557

==============================================================

Hello Everyone...I forgot some important information with regard to the wheels and the wheel adaptors I used.

When wheel adaptors are used, there will be occasions where the adaptor isn't thick enough to completely cover the stud, and they will protrude through he face of the wheel adaptor, preventing the wheel from seating properly. 

I had this issue with the front adaptor. At this point, you would be forced to cut down the length of the wheel stud..UNLESS the wheel you are going to use is 'pocketed'.

This is a photo of the back of the wheel I used before it was repainted red. Notice the 'pockets' on either side of each hole. If the wheel you want to use has these pockets, you won't have any issues with the studs protruding past the face of the adaptor.










Of course, if you are changing the bolt pattern, this could still pose a problem even if the wheel is pocketed. That you would have to experiment yourself or find a reliable source to be able to tell you if there is a problem or not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Vinyl wrap products*

This is a good place to start if you want to order online: http://stores.ebay.com/Metro-Discou...d=430718478&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=2

Check around your area. You could probably get some cut pieces cheaper from a local guy. One thing about the 3M DI-NOC vinyl wrap: It is thicker and has a better defined pattern (in carbon fiber anyway), but the other brand (M-500) is thinner, shinnier, and easier to bend around corners. Be sure to use an adhesion promoter like 3Ms 94 when bending around corners, and a heat gun is helpful to stretch the material. Here's a few pictures of the interior trim:










































I've seen door handles done also. Noticed you said you didn't like the chrome. Wrapping them should be no problem, along with the mirrors.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

That vinyl application looks really good, but I am not sure I have the ability to do as clean an install as you did. I will look into it further though. I did look at some of the 3M samples and there were a few solid gray colors that I thought would nicely complement the interior.

I also visited the guys from www.Lightwerkz.net. They are located in Clifton, NJ. They do an amazing retrofit to headlights using various HID systems. After looking at the van's headlights (which are already HID) they suggested using a better lens for a better light output. I am also going to convert the fog lamps to a HID system. But they felt putting a HID lamp into the high beam wouldn't really be feasible as the HID lamps take time to warm up and would be unsuitable to the on and off nature of a high beam. So I will leave that bulb as it is. 

Will keep you posted on these as they develop.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

stock wheel et is a 51 so with a 30mm spacer you're running a 21ET now in the rear and with a 20mm spacer upfront a 31et. Looks great I like it alot


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

the offset on the 2011, 17" wheel, is 40ET. 



h2oveedub96 said:


> stock wheel et is a 51 so with a 30mm spacer you're running a 21ET now in the rear and with a 20mm spacer upfront a 31et. Looks great I like it alot


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

Can someone photoshop the van with a nice drop :thumbup:


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

Here you go. Maybe my wife would go for this. It would even be easier for the kids to get in and out of!  



Autobahn_Bred said:


> Can someone photoshop the van with a nice drop :thumbup:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Where can I get one?


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

micah360 said:


> the offset on the 2011, 17" wheel, is 40ET.


 no the stock Et of the wheels he is running


----------



## artnmshn (Jan 28, 2011)

Hid in the fogs, I have them done.. BUT you need to get a lightbulb spacer.. to pull the bulb further away from the plastic lens. Had my HIDs for about 6 months before the heat from bulb started cracking the lens. i have 6000k in headlight and 6000k in the fogs(both with capacitors to prevent from flickering) They look Great!!! Love your Routy! 

10 Routan SE RSE/Navi Tanzanite


----------

